# New knife, old style classic.



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2015)

Handmade by Hank Hammond (godogs57), staghorn handle, high grade carbon steel. It`s already my favorite, and will be put to work. A lot of thought and work went into this one, and the quality shows.

Thanks again, Hank!


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 10, 2015)

Simplistic Beauty!


----------



## Gobbler Down (May 10, 2015)

*Really nice lines*

Clean looking lines....very nicely done.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 10, 2015)

Top notch work as usual, nice knife Hank. Nic, looks like you got a great little knife sir.


----------



## Headshot (May 10, 2015)

Now that's a nice knife.  Looks great.


----------



## carver (May 10, 2015)

Looks great Nic


----------



## Gaswamp (May 10, 2015)

like the size


----------



## Bkeepr (May 10, 2015)

that's a beauty!


----------



## godogs57 (May 11, 2015)

Many thanks folks. This one was O1 Carbon steel...love working with that material. See y'all at the Blade Show soon...


----------



## bbs383ci (May 11, 2015)

very nice, I like the nesmuk style blades


----------



## John I. Shore (May 11, 2015)

Great Design, she should perform well for you!

John I.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful knife Nic. I am going to have him make me a Skinner.


----------



## wvdawg (May 11, 2015)

Awesome knife Nic - perfect size!  Hank does fantastic work!


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2015)

Great design and finishing.  That grind just looks like it wants to cut.  Nic you'll be able to cape one easily with that knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 11, 2015)

Yeah....O1 is my go to as well. Great blade steel.
Nicely done Hank!


----------



## godogs57 (May 11, 2015)

Anvil Head said:


> Yeah....O1 is my go to as well. Great blade steel.
> Nicely done Hank!



Thanks...see you in Atlanta.


----------



## cobra97 (May 11, 2015)

bbs383ci said:


> very nice, I like the nesmuk style blades



I am a big fan of the Nesmuk style also. Great looking knife. 
Terry


----------



## Chief31794 (May 11, 2015)

Really Nice,

Chief


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 12, 2015)

Nice knife.


----------



## T-N-T (May 13, 2015)

Thats a knife that you can really use.  Some are built for beauty and some are built to perform.
That ones built both ways.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2015)

Looks like a perfect all-around knife!


----------

